# A slippery subject (Butler blueprinted oil pump)



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Gang,
I'm rebuilding my motor after a roller lifter decided not to roll anymore. Here's my question. I purchased a Butler blueprinted oil pump. Now I'm to the point of installation. I opened the gasket envelope and found two gaskets. A copper one along with a paper one. Naturally it's the weekend and Butler is closed. So here's my question, Do I use both gaskets or just the copper one. I don't understand why they would supply me with two gaskets unless there needed. Has any one ever installed one of these Butler blueprinted pumps? I sure don"t want to make a silly mistake at this point. Any help would be appreciated.
Jeff


----------

